# Communities > Modern-era Swords and Collecting Community > Modern Production Katanas >  Mantisswords.com gone?  Economy woes?

## Benjamin P.

Did Mantis Swords go out of business?  Their website seems to have disappeared?!

www.mantisswords.com

I wondered if they might be in trouble when their 35% sale went on for quite a while....  If so, it's really too bad.  I always heard good things about their QC and CS, even if they didn't always have the lowest prices.  Maybe they're just reorganizing the layout and will be back?  Or not?

But either way, is it just me or has the sword market been really hit hard with the recent economic woes... and with no blockbuster sword movie recently too....  I guess it's inevitable since, like Timo says, swords are a hobby and not an essential tool anymore in this day and age....

I just hope companies like CAS Ibera/Paul Chen or Dynasty Forge and the like won't get the *wrong impression*: 

PC/CAS exec:  "See guys?  Change is bad.  People like predictable same old things.  What were we thinking, introducing a bad-arse sword like the '47-Ronin' or 'Tea Culture'?  Obviously, people clearly only want stenciled looking hamon and cliche koshirae!"

Dynasty exec:  "You are so right.  I don't know what we were thinking with our shobu, with its gorgeous lines and elegant suguha hamon.  People obviously are not interested in change!  Let's not offer anything different anymore.  From now on, it's just going to be the same old thing."

 :Hyuk!:   :Mad:   :Frown:

----------


## J Kelley

I recieved a PPK Waki from them about a month ago. I got it at a great price, I hope they didn't go out of business.  :Confused:

----------


## Ed Woj

i just tried going just to verify for myself and got nothing i searched for in google and it comes up but when you click it got the same page but up in the corner it said the site expired and is pending renewal or deletion so someone might have just forgotten to pay the bills

----------


## Jerry G.

Hey Ben,

I'd recommend sending Shawn an email.  His warehouse is just 15 minutes from where I live but I'm heading to the Orioles game now by way of Frederick and don't believe he's there on weekends anyways.  FYI, his email addy is mantisswords@toadmail.com and he has a regular FT job.  The sword thing is more for love of the art than paying the bills.

Kind regards,
Jerry

----------


## Aaron Justice

Seems to be up now.

----------

